# Where To Buy a Reef Tank on line



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

I am looking for some suggestions were would be the best place to look on line to purchase a complete 150 gallon reef tank? The last time I owned a saltwater tank was in the dark ages (the mid 80's). So much has changed, so I feel a complete unit with lights, filters, portein skimmer etc would be the way to go.
Thanks for any help!

​


----------



## Warpig (Mar 6, 2010)

craigslist

I picked up a 180 Gallon dual overflow with T5 10000K/Actinic lighting a pump acrylic sump a skimmer 150+ lbs of live rock ~150lbs of live sand and about $1000 worth of fish and coral for $950

just keep your eyes open you can find some nice stuff for decent prices there


----------



## KMS1989 (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree. Craigslist is a great place to go. I just got a 55 gallon already set up tank w/ fish, LR,LS, all equipment, etc. for $100. Good luck and happy searching 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

i wish the UK had sum where like "the Craigslist "


----------



## triggerboy1957 (Jan 7, 2011)

After much research the best place online to purchase a tank is glasscages.com


----------

